# Homemade grain mill with bicycle power



## ChickenLittle (Oct 13, 2011)

I have one of these home bicycles that is just collecting dust. Does anyone know where I can find a setup diagram or plans on how to make one of these?


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

ChickenLittle said:


> I have one of these home bicycles that is just collecting dust. Does anyone know where I can find a setup diagram or plans on how to make one of these?[/quote
> http://www.technologyforthepoor.com/PedalPowerReport/PedalPowerReport.htm]


----------



## benjaminblake (Jul 16, 2012)

A very cool and a handy gadget. Should help you to save on your electricity bills too!


----------



## Lezyne (Jul 16, 2012)

How will it be used to turn wholegrain into flour?


----------



## gundata (Aug 26, 2012)

So thats why the Mormons ride bikes


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

This is an interesting setup that keeps the bike rideable which, based on the pics in the article, may be the way they get home at the end of the day. But, I'm wondering if it would be more practical at a BOL to create a permanent setup that uses the rear tire to increase the gear ratio... Has anyone out there actually tried to do something like this? I have to admit that I have 5 bikes hanging up in my garage that haven't been ridden in about 4-5 years and am serious considering adding this to my "let's see if this thing actually works" list.


----------



## Medelwr (Jun 10, 2012)

This seems like a great idea but would the gear being placed in the front of the bike possibly get in the way when you are sitting on the bike? I can see how it could be handy being located there but I would have thought that it would be placed at the back (plus that way your bike would still be ride-able if you attach the mill setup to the rear gear).


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

If you attached it to the rear gear, it would have to be inside the bikes frame and there isn't much room since you need the space for another chain or a belt. Of course.... you could modify the frame and create space behind the seat and move the pully there. I was thinking in terms of sacrificing an older bike and making the rear wheel the permanent pully to give me a better ratio. The issue is whether a belt would slip on the rim or the smaller gear. I'd assume that with the right tension it would stay... but I wonder what the tension/pressure would do to the lightweight aluminum rims.


----------



## Medelwr (Jun 10, 2012)

Couldn't you just put a longer bolt through the rear wheel and attach the mill on the outside of the frame and then run it on the rear end? Since it would be attached to the rear gear you could still use a chain and not worry about any slipping since it would still be using the chain.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

The connecting bolt of the rear tire does not rotate with the rim. It is fixed. You can't extend outward from the gear or rim and still rotate as the frame gets in the way... It would have to run parallel to the rim/gear... and there isn't much room for that.


----------



## Medelwr (Jun 10, 2012)

Ah I see, good to know, unfortunate that it can't work out that way.


----------

